# For All using Nature's Variety Food (COUPON)



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

I was at Pet food store yesterday. Looking for good low protien food for Bella & Good Puppy growth diet for Jhuma. Since I had heard so much about natural diets I headed to get Nature's Variety dry kibble diet. They had a coupon: buy any Nature's Variety dry kibble & get any frozen pakage free. the kibble was ~$10.00. got $13.00 bag of frozen food free. Coupon good until 12/31/05 - so all you trying this food head to your pet stores carrying Nature's Variety.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Petsmart carries a brand called Natures Recipe and one of their formulas is low protein/high fiber. It's a senior diet and lower in calories and fat. Of course, you'll want to run it by your vet because of Bella's kidney disease. I fed it to diabetic Lady for quite awhile with good results.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1134586928330

I'm surprised your vet doesn't want Bella on a prescription diet like Hill's k/d, though. K/D only has 12% protein as opposed to NR's 16%.

http://www.hillspet.com/zSkin_2/products/p...D=1134587051068


----------



## MamatoKids (Nov 1, 2005)

My vet does want to keep her on Hills K/d... K'd's actually has 3.5% protein & 0.02% phosphorous.... I was hoping to find something better tasting for her... She seems to have "gone off" Hills since couple of days...
or to have some backup for a change of taste for her ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I answered your other post about fussy eaters which I read _after_ I posted this. Sorry!

(The 12% protein is the dry kibble. I didn't check the canned)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just looked on Nature's Variety website and noticed they are coming out with a new food. It should be out late this month: 



> COMING SOON!
> Raw Instinct
> Grain-Free Nutrition for Dogs
> Available in late December
> in 4.4, 12.1, and 25.3 lb. sizes.[/B]


----------

